# St Louis Craigslist Planes



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Anyone is St louis looking for a couple planes?

http://stlouis.craigslist.org/atq/3487614200.html


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I have seen this group before, it has been advertised for a while now. Give Vancouver BC a try, they have many planes and some good prices on many of them. I am still looking for a #7 or #8.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

jiju1943 said:


> I have seen this group before, it has been advertised for a while now. Give Vancouver BC a try, they have many planes and some good prices on many of them. I am still looking for a #7 or #8.


There is a #8 listed locally. This person is a collector/seller.

http://cnj.craigslist.org/tls/3483815165.html


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Dave Paine said:


> There is a #8 listed locally. This person is a collector/seller.
> 
> http://cnj.craigslist.org/tls/3483815165.html


I bought a #6 from this guy. I'd go back for the right tool. Good guy and knows his planes.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Dave Paine said:


> There is a #8 listed locally. This person is a collector/seller.
> 
> http://cnj.craigslist.org/tls/3483815165.html


Thanks Dave, I appreciate that.


----------

